# P0299 code



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

tristan.riker19 said:


> I know this is an under boost code, I'm having trouble finding a turbo for my 2019, I am finding a lot for the first gen, it is really hard to find them for the second gen, at least in my opinion, are there any sites y'all could recommend? I found one on RockAuto but that's it


Welcome Aboard!

You may not need a turbo, you should explain the symptoms and post any other codes here first. You should also do a boost leak test.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Potential causes of a *P0299* turbo underboost code include:

Intake (induction) air restriction or leak 
Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.) 
Faulty boost/charge pressure sensor
Read more at: P0299 Turbocharger/Supercharger A Underboost Condition


@jblackburn


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Seriously doubt you need a turbo on a 2019. The turbos are really not an issue on the newer Cruzes.

Check for boost leaks or a hung up wastegate.

Are you out of the powertrain warranty already?


----------



## LunarCruze (7 mo ago)

I ran into underboost codes the other day, I'm currently in the middle of tuning so I don't know if this will apply to you, but after clearing my codes my car ran perfectly fine again. If it doesn't work, I agree with jblackburn, a boost leak or stuck wastegate are more likely to be the issue.


----------



## tristan.riker19 (7 mo ago)

LunarCruze said:


> I ran into underboost codes the other day, I'm currently in the middle of tuning so I don't know if this will apply to you, but after clearing my codes my car ran perfectly fine again. If it doesn't work, I agree with jblackburn, a boost leak or stuck wastegate are more likely to be the issue.


I took it to a mechanic oh, they said the turbine was not producing enough boost, I asked for more info they said that's all they could give me hey, if the wastegate is stuck hey, can I replace just the wastegate or do I have to buy a whole new assembly?


----------



## tristan.riker19 (7 mo ago)

LunarCruze said:


> I ran into underboost codes the other day, I'm currently in the middle of tuning so I don't know if this will apply to you, but after clearing my codes my car ran perfectly fine again. If it doesn't work, I agree with jblackburn, a boost leak or stuck wastegate are more likely to be the issue.


I hate the mic on my phone, so I'll type it, I took my car to a mechanic, he said the turbine wasn't producing enough boost, wouldn't say anything else, I don't believe I have a powertrain warranty and the mechanic also said he would do a leak test, is there anyway I can fix the wastegate without buying a new Turbo?


----------



## LunarCruze (7 mo ago)

tristan.riker19 said:


> I hate the mic on my phone, so I'll type it, I took my car to a mechanic, he said the turbine wasn't producing enough boost, wouldn't say anything else, I don't believe I have a powertrain warranty and the mechanic also said he would do a leak test, is there anyway I can fix the wastegate without buying a new Turbo?


From what I can tell looking at parts catalogues it's possible to get a new wastegate on it's own for $220ish. I'd recommend the leak test just to make sure the intake system is airtight.


----------



## tristan.riker19 (7 mo ago)

Is that for an internal wastegate or an external? I can't find anything for internal wastegate


----------



## LunarCruze (7 mo ago)

tristan.riker19 said:


> Is that for an internal wastegate or an external? I can't find anything for internal wastegate


External wastegates are normally for aftermarket turbos. This turbo uses an internal wastegate, you can replace the wastegate actuator, but if the wastegate valve inside the turbo is what's sticking you'd need a new turbo. You can easily check the valve on the turbo by disconnecting the wategate rod from the valve, it should move freely.


----------



## tristan.riker19 (7 mo ago)

Also quick question, would adjusting my boost down, to create less boost, help with anything as far as preventing more damage? Weather it be to the turbo or engine


LunarCruze said:


> External wastegates are normally for aftermarket turbos. This turbo uses an internal wastegate, you can replace the wastegate actuator, but if the wastegate valve inside the turbo is what's sticking you'd need a new turbo. You can easily check the valve on the turbo by disconnecting the wategate rod from the valve, it should move freely.


It does move freely, well to a extent, it binds a little, so when I do install he turbo, before starting the engine, do I need to purge the turbo? Or are there any steps I need to take before completing installation?


----------



## 1andrewn1 (7 mo ago)

Ever figure anything out with this? I have a p0299 code aswell. Looking for some info or help.


----------



## tristan.riker19 (7 mo ago)

1andrewn1 said:


> Ever figure anything out with this? I have a p0299 code aswell. Looking for some info or help.


Yes and no, a mechanic said my turbine wasn't putting out enough pressure, I'm waiting on my new turbo to get in so I can fix it still, if you've already tested for leaks, test your wastegate actuator and the solenoid for it


----------



## 1andrewn1 (7 mo ago)

How do I go about testing the wastegate actuator and solenoid?


----------

